# Is redi grass good for rabbits teeth?



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We had dental bunny on stickt diet -hay water and pellets -I give him hay from bale Timothy and Alfa Alfa. Is redi grass good to ware his teeth?

The other thing - I just went to give redi grass to my bunnies in the garage and from my pocket fell off 'actimel' bottle (already drunk stuff) and few drops went on the floor -I straight away clean it but Oscar went and lick it before I managed to cover with my foot.
As I am very paranoid with things thy can eat I am obviously aware this is not good for him (i usually don't eat around them as I worry they may pick up something), how bad it is that he licked 1 or 2 stops from the floor?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are a worry aren't they.

I am not sure whether redi grass is good to wear their teeth down, I get the stuff as a treat. My rule of thumb is to make sure they have ample amounts of hay and I top it with Timothy hay and redi grass etc..

I am not sure how rabbits will react to actimel a couple of drops I would think he may be okay, I would keep an eye on him.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Redigrass is no different than grass, in fact it is slightly easier to eat due to the drying process.
It's ok for a treat but it shouldn't be fed in large amounts due to the calcium build up and the fact it takes up tummy space which could be filled with course hay 

Don't worry about the actimel either, they will be fine


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They only get bit of redi grass every so often - I try to give it to them daily but in small amount but I can go back to routine twice a week.

I don't like to give to miles anything which will stop him to eat good stuff to wear his teeth down.

Is grass ok? My bunnies never had a grass - but I will start picking as we have brand new grass at the back of garden


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yep, definitely fresh grass is good (as long as it's not got any chemicals on)
And they love it.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Funky said:


> They only get bit of redi grass every so often - I try to give it to them daily but in small amount but I can go back to routine twice a week.
> 
> I don't like to give to miles anything which will stop him to eat good stuff to wear his teeth down.
> 
> Is grass ok? My bunnies never had a grass - but I will start picking as we have brand new grass at the back of garden


Yep grass is fine, just make sure you intro it slowly, after a big pile you may notice the poops being slightly darker and smaller but it is nothing to worry about unless they are hard


----------

